# huge issues with MBP and installing el capitan



## srsparky32 (Nov 23, 2015)

so i have this guy's mbp trying to install el capitan on his new hard drive.

i have a el capitan dmg on a bootable flash drive formatted to proper format to be understood by a mac. shows up in boot options as well, as does the hard drive and the hard drive has also been formated properly.

however the problem is when i start from the bootable flash drive the apple logo appears and progress bar gets halfway then i get the inaccessible logo (circle with slash through it) .

is there anyway to get around this? all im trying to do is install an OS on a hard drive.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 23, 2015)

You will need to remake your boot drive. Use diskmakerx.


----------



## srsparky32 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> You will need to remake your boot drive. Use diskmakerx.



ok thanks. i dont have access to a working mac. does this work through a virtual machine as well?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 24, 2015)

If you have an OS X VM and can mount the USB, it should.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 24, 2015)

Alternatively, if you have a solid internet connection, command-r will boot you to internet recovery and it will download the OS for you.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

Most modern Macbook Pros come with a recovery partition that lets you download OS X from Apple over the internet. I suggest doing that then installing the El Capitan upgrade. The upgrade package contains a DMG that you can use to build a bootable drive with but, you need OS X to first get the update so you can extract the DMG and Disk Utility to copy it to a flash drive.

If you have the DMG already, there is a(n involved) process for converting a .DMG to a .IMG then using DD to copy the contents to a drive. Either way, this is 10x easier if you have a working Apple machine handy.

Is this helpful? http://superuser.com/questions/505821/making-a-bootable-osx-usb-from-dmg-on-linux


----------

